# Idea for spotting tower on Carolina Skiff



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

This standing platform is on 78 inches above the deck. We also put dual leave Morse controls and hydraulic 

steering on for his dual controls. Water tested it today and very stable!!!:usaflag


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job Tim, that thing came out great.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

TW stopped by toshow it to meon it on his way home...or maybe he just wanted to delay showing his wife what he did....(actually I think it was a little of both) HAHA! AWESOME job, I'm jealous! That's one fish killin' machine! Very well laid out! Notice the front rod holders facing forward...so they can have live bait sitting in a bucket on the deck, ready to cast! And it is a fold down system! SWEET!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

PVC Tower with controls for stern mounted trolling motor on my old bass boat.



















I don't run the boat from up there with the OB but I could if I was a mind to. It is mighty handy when looking for fish inshore and on calm days.

I took the controls off the top of the motor and moved them topside. I made a pully steering using home made (PVC) pulleys with 300# mono. It started out as one of those projects where I have a brain fart and say to myself, "Self, I can make this work."

Actually, it is pretty slick and I used mostly scraps from other projects. Maybe I have $20 in it above scrap stuff.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

very very very sweet looking, and i bet it's extremley stable being a flat bottom boat(or almost flat bottom) But i have the exact same boat (19'6) and it will beat you teeth right out of your head on almost any chop, and i can only image over time how many welds are gonna crack.....maybe! But it does make me jealous....very sweet rig!!!:bowdown


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

> *captken (10/20/2008)*PVC Tower with controls for stern mounted trolling motor on my old bass boat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


\



Captain Ken, that is awesome! I just wish I could find something a little bit sturdier for 350lb man to use. I don't believe I would try getting on that thing at my weight!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Inside the PVC there is 1-1/4" Closet rod. It makes it pretty doggone stable. 

I sold the boat so now I want to get $60 out of the tower and trolling motor.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

what does something like that weight?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

which one?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Tim, That is a sharp looking tower, You guys do some Great looking work.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *captken (2/2/2009)*which one?[/quote
> 
> sorry ken i was referring to the aluminum tower


----------

